# Walker's Niagara Juice Cloudiness



## Larryh86GT (Apr 10, 2014)

This is my first white wine and right now it is at a SG of 1.000 with some fizzing still going on. It is the first wine I have made that was so darn cloudy. Will it clear on it's own in secondary and reracking over time? I am in no hurry.
Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 10, 2014)

Larry I would try hitting it with 1.25gr/gallon of bentonite.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 10, 2014)

*Cloudy wine*

NIAGRA IS HIGH IN PECTINS AND PECTIN ENZYME WOULD ALSO HELP IT ALONG, WITH TIME AND AT THIS SG THAT IT'S AT YOU SHOULD BE READY TO TRANSFER TO CARBOYS OR STEEL.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 12, 2014)

So it won't clear by itself with time without help? Pectin enzyme had been added in the beginning fermentation.


----------



## Julie (Apr 12, 2014)

Sometimes you have to hit with pectic enzyme after fermentation, I did get some Walkers juice last fall that is not clearing, I hit it with some superklear a week ago and it is still not completely clear BUT it is clearing just extremely slow


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you Julie - Can more pectin enzyme and the superklear be used at any stage of fermentation?


----------



## Julie (Apr 13, 2014)

Pectin enzyme is normally used prior to fermentation but I had added some afterwards. Superklear is used after fermentation. And to be honest, I only used if I have a stubborn wine that won't clear. Another reason for your wine not clearing is it may need to be degassed.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 13, 2014)

I guess I'll give this some more time to clear and see how it goes. I appreciate the advise.


----------



## Turock (Apr 14, 2014)

Niagara has alot of solids in it because it is a big, pulpy grape. Many white grape wines need bentonite in order to get them clear. We make alot of Niagara every year and have found a couple secrets---bentonite the primary and use a better pectinase such as Lallzyme C-Max.

I would wait and see if some clearing starts. Be sure you don't have it in a cool atmosphere--like a basement--because that can stall out the clearing action. Give it a couple months. If nothing is happening, sometimes an added dose of pectic enzyme can help. It could take up to 5 or 6 months to completely clear so be patient. If, by then, nothing much is going on you could try a dose of Super Kleer on it. But don't use the Super Kleer until then, because like others have said, the CO2 needs to come off of it too and by 6 months you'll have alot of the CO2 off of it. Don't manually degass this wine.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 14, 2014)

Very good info. I'll give it time to clear. Thanks.


----------



## joeswine (Apr 14, 2014)

*Cloudy wine*

all the points of view were spot on this grape and many like it in it's family are prone to have heavy solids. and are hard to clear although it would appear ,but *bentonite *in the beginning of the process starts the finishing process, if need* pectin enzymes* in the middle and at the finish* superkleer* to add to the clarity ,it may sound like a lot of work but if this particular wine requires it, below is a process I used to finish my *cloudy wine* maybe it will help. *Remember* *white wines are delicate be nice.................*

follow the flow .....pic #1 shows the bentonite in the begging
pic#2 show the sg reading
pic #3 shows stabilizing
pic #4 adding nitrogen to top off
with all this it didn't clear for me so I added superkleer and the effect was super slow but I had time and time I gave it then came step #5
pic # after -4 weeks in the bottom of my beer box it was clear and some times it happens this by the way was a* VIGNOLES* from_ walkers_ in 2012.I have made many from their and they are a strongly balanced out products....sometimes they don't play nice...


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks Joe. It does sound like a lot more work than the Walker's Concord and late harvest Concord I recently made. I may stick with red wine in the future. This is the first wine (and the first white wine I've made) that I have run into a cloudiness issue. It was at a SG of .996 this morning and I transfered it into secondary. ABV is at a bit over 15% .


----------



## Julie (Apr 14, 2014)

Larry, to be perfectly honest the 2013 Niagara is the only year that I have had a problem with. Normally it clears within three months.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 14, 2014)

OK Julie, I'll give it time. I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Apr 15, 2014)

After 1 day in secondary I can see some clearing so I am feeling more enthused about this wine.


----------



## Turock (Apr 16, 2014)

Niagara is such a fruity tasting white. You'll find no other grape like it. This is such a great wine to make because it blends with many flavors and other wines so well. It's a great "cutting" wine---helping the profiles of other wines. Not many people can make this wine because the grape only grows in certain areas, mostly in the midwest and east. So if you can make this wine, you should. You'll find alot of advantages to having Niagara around.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 4, 2014)

Turock said:


> Don't manually degass this wine.


 
Why not? Too much gas?


----------



## Turock (May 4, 2014)

Grape and fruit wines do not need to be degassed manually because they aren't early drinking wines. They need bulk aging and in the time they are bulk aged, the CO2 comes off of it naturally.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 4, 2014)

Thanks. Most of my wines have been fruit wines but now that I have started using the Walker's juice pails I plan on trying different grape juices.


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2014)

Larry, I ended up putting pectic enzyme in mine and that helped a whole lot on the cloudiness.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 5, 2014)

I think I am going to have to try adding the pectin enzyme. It has stopped clearing. How much per gallon?


----------



## Turock (May 5, 2014)

Dose is 1/2 tsp per gallon. But you could also double that dose with no problem.


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2014)

Hey Larry, how is your Niagara coming along? Just wanted to tell you I added pectic enzyme to mind and it is crystal clear. Hoping you are have the same results.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2014)

Julie said:


> Hey Larry, how is your Niagara coming along? Just wanted to tell you I added pectic enzyme to mind and it is crystal clear. Hoping you are have the same results.



Come on Julie, that's not like you wishing someone else's wine doesn't clear just because your's didn't.


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Come on Julie, that's not like you wishing someone else's wine doesn't clear just because your's didn't.



Dan what are you talking about?


----------



## Runningwolf (May 17, 2014)

LOL, I can always tell when you're typing on your phone. Nice edit job.


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2014)

Lol, I so hate auto correct!


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 17, 2014)

I did add pectin enzyme but don't see any appreciable difference. I think I am just going to let some time go by and see what it does. If worse comes to worse I will enjoy it even if if it is cloudy.


----------



## Julie (May 17, 2014)

Before I added the enzyme I did add superklear, that was about a month prior, it did a little but not much. The enzyme worked much better. Maybe it was the combination of the two


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 17, 2014)

I am considering trying a pail of the Walker's VALVIN MUSCAT when I make my annual trip there this fall. Does this wine have the same cloudy issues as the Niagara?


----------



## Turock (May 18, 2014)

Hey Larry--I have 2 recommendations for you. If you want, go ahead and add the Super Kleer to it at this time. It would be clearing up by now if the enzyme was gonna work.

But here's the perfect solution for cloudy Niagara. Do you like lime flavors? If so, rack the wine and add 2 cans of limeaide concentrate to it. Add some sugar to it to balance the acid of the limeaide and don't strain the lime pieces as this adds lots of flavor. However, the wine will be cloudy from the limeaide. A great disguise for a cloudy Niagara! We make alot of this wine because it's a big favorite of all our friends--especially in the summer. When you have it bottled and just before you pour it, shake it up to get the lime distributed again because it settles to the bottom. It's the only wine you'll ever serve where you shake the bottle first!!


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 18, 2014)

Thanks - I appreciate your lime suggestion but I really like the taste of Niagara wine and will just tough this one out.


----------



## Turock (May 19, 2014)

I thought this was a cloudy Niagara.


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 19, 2014)

Duh - Sorry, I like the taste of Niagara and Concord.


----------



## Turock (May 20, 2014)

Oh, I really like the flavor of Niagara too. It's one of my favorite whites. I only suggest the lime because it disguises the cloudiness. But you should try the lime sometime--in no way does it disguise the flavor of the Niagara. We make a number of different flavord blends with it and all of them are very good.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 20, 2014)

I would try the super kleer if you haven't. Otherwise, if you like the tasted of Niagra (I do) and you don't mind the cloudy, save it for your private stash if the super kleer doesn't work. My Brianna from Walkers took a good long time to clear. Give it some more time..


----------



## Larryh86GT (May 20, 2014)

Thanks. I am going to try the super kleer and give it time. Have you made the Walker's Valvin Muscat Doug?


----------



## ffemt128 (May 20, 2014)

Larryh86GT said:


> Thanks. I am going to try the super kleer and give it time. Have you made the Walker's Valvin Muscat Doug?


 
I have not tried that one. Only had the Brianna so far.


----------

